# Testing the new iphone app



## JetGirlArt (Sep 11, 2009)

Testy test.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Looks like you passed


----------



## JetGirlArt (Sep 11, 2009)

hahah yeah its fun, wish other forums had apps


----------



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

Testing testing? 

And Rodney, I've been using the app all day todAy instead of the computer and I'm very pleased with the ease of use and already adjusted to how the posts come up on here...

I think this is really going to help make tsf a place where someone can post a question and recieve a very quick reply. 

How many downloads so far?


----------



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

Oops.. One more, guess you gotta press upload for an image to stay.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

I've made one (text) post through the app thus far. I saw more options of course when logged in vs. not logged in (i.e., the ability to post).

I did bomb out once but I cannot reproduce it again. I believe it was when I first attempted to load more topics while in the Lounge viewing the Guessing Game. The application closed. I will advise if this happens again.

I like the bright colored splash screen. Almost tricky to get a shot of it on my Touch!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

princess racer said:


> And Rodney, I've been using the app all day todAy instead of the computer and I'm very pleased with the ease of use and already adjusted to how the posts come up on here...


Thanks. For the first version, I'm pretty happy with how it works as well 



princessracer said:


> How many downloads so far?


In all my geekiness, I haven't yet figured out how to tell how many people have downloaded the app


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

AdriaticBlue said:


> I like the bright colored splash screen. Almost tricky to get a shot of it on my Touch!


That graphic was actually from some postcards I hade made up for a tradeshow. Seemed to work perfect for a splash screen 



Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

just downloaded it, excited to test it out!


----------



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

I am next.... will play with it tonight...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2009)

downloading it now cannot wait to try it!


----------



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

I really like it !! Well done Rodney !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2009)

love it tsf on the move!! well done


----------



## rraabit420 (Feb 1, 2010)

Brilliant..just downloaded.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

good app so far, have only been able to test it out a bit. one thing tho, it wont cache the files so when i reopen the app away from a connection i can't use it. maybe i'm doing something wrong or have a setting turned off?

I don't mean cache tho whole forum, maybe just latest posts or you can pick threads to cache. i'm thinking of the articles some members post, i like reading over the long posts


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

red514 said:


> good app so far, have only been able to test it out a bit. one thing tho, it wont cache the files so when i reopen the app away from a connection i can't use it. maybe i'm doing something wrong or have a setting turned off?
> 
> I don't mean cache tho whole forum, maybe just latest posts or you can pick threads to cache. i'm thinking of the articles some members post, i like reading over the long posts


Thanks! Interesting suggestion. 

I'm pretty sure it has to connect to the internet to access the forums (it would be a lot of information to process and download to your phone)

I'll see if there's a way add the ability to mark some threads for offline reading.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

Rodney said:


> Thanks! Interesting suggestion.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it has to connect to the internet to access the forums (it would be a lot of information to process and download to your phone)
> 
> I'll see if there's a way add the ability to mark some threads for offline reading.


Ya, having the whole forum off line wouldn't be realistic but just to be able to save a thread or even specific posts so you can read them off line would be very handy. (i take a subway to work for 45min and i get no connection in the tunnels :])


----------



## SaphiraDesign (Sep 18, 2009)

Love it!!!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

For those that have downloaded it, please be sure to leave a review for the app in the iPhone app store


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Um, omgosh! I love it! Now I'll be able to check PM's faster bc I do not need to wait until it's "TSF" time on the laptop... and ps, I have moderator capabilities via iPhone. Just sayin'. Haven't tried to move anything thru there, but, they came up. Will check it all out thoroughly... but thank you, very cool. Did you write this app?


----------



## JuztMyStyle (Mar 26, 2010)

..all i wanna know is where do i get this from..cant seem to find it here on the site..preciate the help =D


----------



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

you can download it in the appstore - not here...
If you have an IPHONE you can download it directly on your phone....


----------



## Robin R (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice! 24/7 TSF......


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

JuztMyStyle said:


> ..all i wanna know is where do i get this from..cant seem to find it here on the site..preciate the help =D


Here's the link: TShirtForums for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store

Or you can search for tshirtforums in the iPhone app store on your phone and download it directly from there


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2009)

had it a few days now was a bit synical at first but hey it is superb really like it and considering this is the first release 10 / 10 well done


----------



## mlowbridge (Jan 21, 2010)

That was easy to down load.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

After a few times using it, feedback is: Love it!

Well laid out, easy to use.


----------



## Will61 (Apr 1, 2010)

Love the iPhone app, sitting at the doctors office for hours really helps kill precious time 

So uhh does the app have a search engine? Am I blind I can't seem to find it....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Will61 said:


> Love the iPhone app, sitting at the doctors office for hours really helps kill precious time
> 
> So uhh does the app have a search engine? Am I blind I can't seem to find it....


No search engine yet. That should be coming in the next release


----------



## Will61 (Apr 1, 2010)

Sweet, Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## sgood (Oct 17, 2009)

Testing


----------

